# 3d studio MAX 4 sur linux pour MAC



## TEKA (28 Octobre 2001)

salut les gars

J'aurais voulu savoir s'il etait possible de faire tourner 3d studio max 4 sur linux, mais pour mac.

A+


----------



## Sven (28 Octobre 2001)

Ca existe 3Ds sous Linux  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Moi je n'ai jamais vu que pour Windows, enfin ca serait sympa de pouvoir le recompiler pour nos petit G4 meme si du point de vue perfs j'y crois pas trop


----------

